# How many times a day do you feed your Dog?



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a 9 month old GSD and a 1 and 1/2 year old English lab. I feed them twice a day, early morning and then around 6 pm. 
I travel often for a few days at a time and most of the dog sitters tell me once a day feeding is the norm. Is this true? Do most of you only feed once a day? And if so when? Morning..? Afternoon..?
They are both pretty active, I have a very large yard and throw the ball multiple sessions a day for them. Also, they swim in the lake or beach a few times a week. I just thought with all this excersise they would need to eat more. However, my lab does look a little chubby.
Please tell me how you do it. Thanks


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

SO growing up my parents always fed their dogs once a day, in the mornings.. so I thought that was the norm. The norm is really just what you want to do. As long as they are being fed the right amount daily, do as you please 

Titan is 5 and has been eating twice a day (morning and night) his whole life. I like it this way and there is occasions where if I am traveling I will feed him one big meal in the morning but that is rare. He's two a day kinda guy


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

My family had a Newfoundland and Golden Retriever and we always fed them once a day. The time varied a little but we tried to keep it around 5 PM. 

I don't remember their feeding patterns when they were puppies, though.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I feed Newlie twice a day because I thought feeding a large portion at one time could lead to bloat....


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

We've always fed twice a day  If Tchai goes too long without food/treats he does the bile throw-up in the morning before breakfast.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

2x a day cause he would throw up bile, also to avoid bloat. i might go with 3 times when Ace is older cause i think the chance for bloating is bigger as the dog ages


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always fed my dogs twice a day. She gets a little over a cup of grain free kibble with canned pumpkin and a couple bison treats twice a day. On top of that she gets treats for training and a crate cookie when she goes to bed.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I feed twice a day. I worry about bloat too. I think the recommended dosage is to much all at once and it's hard enough to get Xerxes to eat at 2 meals much less 1 with twice as much food. Jasira eats all the time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Twice a day, here. 

I tried once a day and it didn't work out well.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Twice a day, but the times always vary. I don't need dogs getting all anxious and crazy because they didn't eat at 7:00 am and 6:00 pm on the dot.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Honestly, I don't see any reason to feed only once a day unless the dog somehow prefers it. There are just way too many cons.

I feed three times a day; she prefers smaller, spaced-out meals. I don't mind moving her down to two, but right now she's just not interested in it.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Once a day is the old advice once a dogs stomach reaches the size s/he can handle the load of food, HOWEVER, as with all things, what works best for you and your dog is what should happen. 

I personally, feed 2 to 3x a day depending on what is happening and how hungry they are. Areli is going through her yearling lean lean look, and is more picky then Akivah who would eat like a goat of allowed (I. E. Everything, lol). I agree that more times fed leaves less risk of bloat due to not having an engorged gut, or bolting food because the dog is only eating once a day and is hungry... But not all dogs bolt food, sooooo.. ;o)


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Twice a day. Have always fed my dogs this way.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My adult dogs get about 2 cups a day. I feed them once a day in the summer and twice a day in winter. The puppy gets several small meals a day. We are way more active in the summer and feeding twice a day would not allow for them to run and play hard(bloat) because of the time frame I wait after they eat. when they eat once a day in the summer they do get snacks like berries, melon and kale.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I think ill keep it at twice a day, I didn't even think about Bloat I'm so glad It was brought to my attention. 
Sometimes you need to hear it from someone else.

Hope everyone had a Happy Fathers Day and thanks again


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger eats twice a day - breakfast between 6:30-7am & dinner between 6-7:30pm, the other 2 eat in the mornings.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feed my dogs twice a day.

5am and 5pm and they know exactly what time it is. Draven wakes me up every single morning at 5am, he does not care if it is a weekend, I am sick or I am on vacation, every single morning.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed twice a day - 5 AM and 5 PM  It's my schedule and I stick to it as much as possible.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I feed Ranger twice a day.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AND ... some dogs chose to only eat once a day. 

I've raw fed for years, and my last dog, and my current both decided around 8 months of age that they were done eating twice a day. 

(made it MUCH easier for me in the morning to be able to skip making their meals LOL)

I don't worry about bloat because Ky eats LATE, and I mean 10 at night late, and then she's asleep. 

Some dogs can't miss the second meal. Dogs that vomit bile NEED to have food in their stomach, so it's important that they are eating twice a day.


----------



## BobbyP (Jan 29, 2015)

I feed my puppy 1/4 cup of food, 4 times a day.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Twice a day here.

I know for people, smaller more frequent meals are better for you than fewer large meals. In general (in the absence of other variables dealing with the individual's health) I would imagine the same is true for dogs.


----------



## aparanae (Sep 12, 2013)

I also feed twice a day. When she was a young puppy I fed her around 3-4 times a day. 

I tried feeding her once a day as an adult (I don't remember why), but she won't eat everything in one meal.


----------

